# Fluoro v. Mono



## Wormser (Dec 16, 2009)

What are you guys using out there? I just picked up a new reel. Wanted to know what type of line to throw on? I usually fish panfish and for bass in ponds. I use a Fenwick UL 1-4 rod. Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Wormser said:


> What are you guys using out there? I just picked up a new reel. Wanted to know what type of line to throw on? I usually fish panfish and for bass in ponds. I use a Fenwick UL 1-4 rod. Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I know it's old-school, but I find Trilene XL hard to beat (especially for the price). But lately I've spooled a couple of my UL rods with Cabela's Ripcord Si+ in 14# (it is 4# diameter) green. It is VERY supple, casts nice, no memory, and hasn't spooked fish yet.

To answer your question simply, Mono vs Fluoro, I pick mono. In my experience, it behaves better. I have fished UL almost exclusively for the past 10 years with the exception of targeting catfish.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

If you plan on using a bobber at any time, dont use floro. It sinks, which means its nearly completely useless for bobber fishing.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

My experience with Vanish fluoro[4-6 lb. test] and slipfloat(bobber) fishing is they work fine together. As always you have to adjust the jig weight/ or split shot weight to keep the bobber floating. 

Fluoro is all I've used for years for everything.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

i'm with sbreech. trilene xl mono for me. i am sure flouro or the braids may be better, but i have used trilene for decades and am happy with both its performance and its price.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

For bass, wipers, and even trolling I use vicious or trilene flouro. It is smooth and invisible for fish. Doesn't break easy and ill use big striper lures with it. I use 12lb flouro. But I crappie fish more and use 4 and 6 lb trilene smooth casting mono.

It really depends on your location, how finicky the fish are, and if u r serious or just havin fun.

Kyle

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I used the 6lb. trilene xt for jigging brush. Very durable line. When casting jigs I use the berkley vanish fluoro 6lb. It cast smooth and a long way. One thing i did notice with the vanish is it doesn't hold a loop knot very good. Seems to break when trying to tighten it. Used improved cinch and no problems. Landed some real nice bass and a huge channel cat with it. I would guess was close to 10lbs.


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

I have had success with fluoro on all my baitcasters. I always use a improved clinch knot because I heard it was better. Didn't have a problem with rapala knots either.

No problems with any type of bobbers sinking.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

The bobber doesnt sink, the line before the bobber does.

So, when you try to set the hook, the line BEFORE the bobber is down in the water. When you pull the rod back, all that slack that was in the line is well under water and makes setting the hook properly about impossible because there is so much of it.

With mono the line floats, you can bring in your slack without disturbing the bobber or the line under the bobber. Makes setting the hook properly much easier. I'll never use floro on a slip bobber setup again.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Lynxis, I know what you mean.
When using fluoro, I try to only let enough line in the water at the bobber to keep it from drifting back towrad me. I crank up as much as possible to get as much as possible into the air so long as its not windy. But I also do that with mono, in both cases to get as close as possible to a tightline getting ready for a hook-set.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I sometimes like letting the slip bobber drift over a certain spot.

When giving slack to do this, the line sinks and the bobber doesnt drift like it should.

Mono i dont have this problem, and can always see how much slack is in the line.


----------



## tybo (Mar 1, 2009)

Mono has always been my favorite when it comes to ultralight fishing. The added stretch is nice for hooksets with jigs and it works great when bobber fishing also as Lynxis said it's nice to be able to mend the line for drifting into prime honey holes.


----------

